
You're doing Lean wrong - jerviezo
https://medium.com/entrepreneur-first/you-re-doing-lean-wrong-bf4e7b18c46a#.5ihy5e6a2
======
SixSigma
No, you're doing it wrong.

Lean is about synchronising production with demand.

